# S1.05 spooling



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PID=0870h
DownloadID:0JWC
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'S040'-'S105' 
S105:'firmware_04_14_2010.tgz' 'S040'-'S105'
S105:'browser_04_22_2010.tgz' 'S040'-'S105'
S105:'S040'-'S104'
New FW:'*S105*','1533'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## phatal (May 15, 2006)

Both of my 922's are reporting firmware S105. No noticable /obvious changes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Extended spool:


> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:0MWC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'AAA1'-'AXB1','S040'-'S105'
> ...


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I noticed last evening the Billing feature is now operational, the error message is gone and I can see how much I owe.......


----------

